# Problème iOS5 avec le wifi



## amandin-3 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Voilà, depuis que mon copain et moi avons installé l'iOS5 sur nos iPad (lui l'iPad 1, moi le 2), on ne sait plus se connecter à notre réseau wifi.

Lorsqu'on essaie, le programme répond qu'il est "impossible de se connecter à ce réseau", et ce avant même de demander la clé WPA.

J'ai beau éteindre et rallumer l'iPad, le restaurer, retélécharger l'iOS, rien ne marche...

Quelqu'un a une idée?

Ha et l'iPad de mon copain rame (iPad 1) depuis qu'on a installé l'iOS...

Merci


----------



## MANUFRANCE (21 Octobre 2011)

Pas de soucis de connexion mais tous mes navigateurs rament que ce soient Safari, icab, terra ou atomic.

Une solution?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Venel (21 Octobre 2011)

J'ai aussi un problème de connections depuis quelques jours, j'ai eu toutes les beta iOS 5 ( étant dev ) et j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème et du jour au lendemain sans raison mon iPad a plus rien capté comme wifi.

J'espère qu'il y a une correction en vue parce que c'est pour un usage professionnel que je possède un iPad.


----------



## neoweb (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut J'ai aussi un problème depuis 2 jours mon ipad refuse de se connecter sur mon réseau. J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution? Merci


----------

